# Die Gottheit Regtp



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

http://www.sipgate.de/user/news.php?id=62

Kümmern die sich auch um die Farbe meines Toilettenpapiers.
Ist es nicht Aufgabe der Regtp Wettbewerb zu fördern?

Zitat Regtpseite:

Die Regulierungsbehörde


Auch nach der Liberalisierung der Post- und Telekommunikationsmärkte werden die ehemaligen Monopolunternehmen, die Deutsche Post AG und die Deutsche Telekom AG, noch lange Zeit ihre dominierenden Marktstellungen halten können. Deshalb muss es die zentrale Aufgabe der staatlichen Regulierung sein, diese Marktmachtstellung des dominanten Anbieters zu kontrollieren und den neuen Wettbewerbern zur notwendigen Chancengleichheit zu verhelfen. Der grundsätzliche Regulierungsansatz der Bundesregierung geht daher über eine bloße "ex-post" Missbrauchsaufsicht hinaus. Die mit der Regulierung verbundenen Aufgaben weisen eine solche Spezialisierung auf, dass sie nicht mit den Mitteln des allgemeinen Wettbewerbsrechts zu lösen sind. Deshalb ist eine sektorspezifische Regulierung zumindest solange notwendig bis ein funktionsfähiger Wettbewerb in den Märkten der Post und Telekommunikation hergestellt ist.
Zitatschluss

Und jetzt? VoIP soll reguliert werden?
Das erinnert mich an alte SED-Zeiten im Osten. Immer schön überall die Finger drin haben und sich nicht überflüssig machen.

Kalle (SIPGATE-Nutzer)


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2004)

das vorstehende Posting ist IMHO eine etwas einseitig/subjektive  Darstellung: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50233



> RegTP greift in den VoIP-Markt ein
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) hat gegenüber den  Voice-over-IP-Betreibern
> Nikotel und Sipgate angeordnet, die ortsgebundene Vergabe von Festnetzrufnummern sicherzustellen.
> ...



cp


----------



## drboe (21 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das vorstehende Posting ist IMHO eine etwas einseitig/subjektive  Darstellung:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50233


Nun, das kann man so oder so sehen. Die Anhörung der RegTP hat auch diverse Aussagen hervorgebracht, dass Eingriffe der Behörden etwa so nützlich seien, wie ein Kropf. Auch, wenn das etwas netter formuliert wurde. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die RegTP auch nach der Einrichtung einer besonderen Vorwahl gefragt hatte und die Rufnummerngasse 032 ins Spiel brachte, erscheint das Vorgehen der RegTP mehr als fragwürdig. die 032 würde geographische Bezüge erschweren, jedoch nicht unmöglich machen. Der geographische Ort ist wichtig z. B. für Notrufe. Wenn sich also die RegTP einen eigenen Nummernkreis vorstellen kann, damit den Ortsbezug aufheben würde,  dann ist die jetzige Anordnung einfach Schwachsinn und reine Schikane. Zudem gibt es schon Nummern ohne Ortsbezug: 0700 und sämtliche Mehrwertdienste.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem gibt es schon Nummern ohne Ortsbezug: 0700 und sämtliche Mehrwertdienste.



zum Ortstarif.....


cp


----------



## drboe (22 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??? 

Was hat die Tarifierung mit der Geographie und der m. E. schikanösen und überflüsssigen Anordnung der RegTP zu tun? Für VoIP gibt es m. E. Folgendes: die Telekom und andere Carrier werden bis 2012, spätestens bis 2020 das gesamte, heutige Telefonnetz auf VoIP umgestellt haben. Den Kunden muss die Technik der Übertragung von Telekommunikationsleistungen nun überhaupt nicht interessieren. Schließlich hatte er auch keine Nachteile aus der Digitalisierung der OVStn. Die RegTP hat sich daher heraus zu halten, wenn die Carrier einen weiteren Technologiewechsel vollziehen. Es muss lediglich sichergestellt werden, dass Notrufe der regional zuständigen Institution zugeleitet werden. Das ist dem Carrier aber relativ problemlos möglich. Die Realisierung des Notrufs kann die RegTP m. E. im Auftrag des Staates durchaus verlangen. Mehr aber nicht. Die geographische Zuordnungsmöglichkeit von Rufnummern ist ausschließlich historisch bedingt und keineswegs sakrosankt. Rufnummern wie  089-1234567 sind natürlich eindeutig und enthalten einen regionalen Bezug. Wozu wird der gebraucht? Schon heute muss man aus anderen Netzen (Mobilfunk) die sogennannte Vorwahl mitwählen, auch wenn man sich nur wenige Meter vom Angerufene entfernt befindet.  Mit Verzicht auf den Begriff Vorwahl ändert sich daran gar nichts. Dann kann aber der Nummernvorrat durchaus frei zugeteilt werden. Sollte aus mir unbekannten Gründen der jeweilige Standort der Teilnehmer unbedingt jedem zugänglich sein, läßt sich ein kostenloser Service etablieren, der diese Information bereitstellt. Ähnlich, wie man heute herausbekommen kann, in welches Mobilfunknetz eine bestimmte Rufnummer führt. Durch die Portabilität ist die Zuordnung ja nicht mehr zweifelsfrei anhand der "Vorwahl" möglich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte aus mir unbekannten Gründen der jeweilige Standort der Teilnehmer unbedingt jedem zugänglich sein, läßt sich ein kostenloser Service etablieren, der diese Information bereitstellt.


Kostenlos , das Wort ist mittlerweile aus der deutschen Sprache gestrichen
 (bzw hat eine merkwürdige Umdeutung erfahren) 

Dubiose "Firmen" oder Einzel"unternehmer" bedienen sich deswegen ja besonders
 gern der Mobilfunktechnik , indem sie nur eine mehr oder weniger anonyme Handynummer
 angeben.


> Die geographische Zuordnungsmöglichkeit von Rufnummern ist ausschließlich historisch
> bedingt und keineswegs sakrosankt. Rufnummern wie 089-1234567 sind natürlich eindeutig
> und enthalten einen regionalen Bezug.


 warum auch Ortsvorwahlen und geografische Zuordnung , warum nicht gleich
 "Nördliche Halbkugel", dann sucht man eben einen Teilnehmer im Bundesgebiet ,
 Örtliche Verzeichnisse überflüssig, schließlich hat jeder seinen Laptop mit TelefonCD bei sich. 
Das hört sich scheinbar alles sehr logisch an, läßt den realen Alltag eines Durchschnittsverbrauchers vor. 

cp


----------



## drboe (23 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir nicht.



> > Die geographische Zuordnungsmöglichkeit von Rufnummern ist ausschließlich historisch
> > bedingt und keineswegs sakrosankt. Rufnummern wie 089-1234567 sind natürlich eindeutig
> > und enthalten einen regionalen Bezug.
> 
> ...


Das erklärt nicht, warum a) aus einer Telefonnummer der Ortsbezug ablesbar sein soll (nur in einem Teil des Festnetzes wohlgemerkt) und b) was die RegTP reitet vor Abschluss der Diskussionen um die VoIP Nutzung kontraproduktive Anordungen zu tätigen. Übrigens ist auch heute der Ortsbezug den meisten Nummern nicht ohne Register o. ä. anzusehen. Oder wüßtest Du aus dem Kopf, zu welchen Orten  die Vorwahlen 09161 bzw. 05032 gehören? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wüßtest Du aus dem Kopf, zu welchen Orten  die Vorwahlen 09161 bzw. 05032 gehören?


aus dem Kopf nicht....
 (Der Lehrer: "Fritzchen , was ist ein Vakuum?" Fritzchen: "Herrr Lehrer, isch han et im Koppe, aber isch komm nit drauf ")  
aber in 30 Sekunden  aus dem Vorwahlverzeichnis (handlich DINA5 ca 100g  und ohne Strom oder Akku lauffähig)

(Scheint schon völlig in Vergessenheit zu geraten zu sein, daß es so was gab)


----------



## Gluko (23 August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

was spricht dagegen, den VoIP Nutzern eine vom Festnetz unabhängige Rufnummer zuzuteilen? Ich kann schließlich meinen DSL-Zugang auch überall benutzen, wozu dann 'ne ortsgebundene Vorwahl?

Weshalb allerdings mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird ist mir auch nicht klar. Schließlich gibt's bei O2 auch die sog. Homezone bei der ich über Festnetzvorwahl erreichbar bin auch wenn ich mich sonstwo befinde.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist allerdings, dass ich gerade bei Dienstleistern oder Handwerkern gerne weiß, in welcher Stadt er sitzt. Das läßt sich anhand der Vorwahl sofort erkennen und ich spare mir evtl. erhöhte Anfahrtskosten.

Allgemein fällt mir auf, dass bezügl. der sog. "Mehrwertdienste" immer nach _mehr_ Regulierung geschriehen wird, hier ist das wohl anders. Warum?

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein fällt mir auf, dass bezügl. der sog. "Mehrwertdienste" immer nach _mehr_ Regulierung
> geschriehen wird, hier ist das wohl anders. Warum?


Warum wohl, denken Mann, denken.... (als Tipp , warum gibt es wohl dieses Forum 
und wo wurden die meisten Beiträge geschrieben:  *Licht aufgehen wie Kronleuchter* )


----------



## drboe (23 August 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiterer Punkt ist allerdings, dass ich gerade bei Dienstleistern oder Handwerkern gerne weiß, in welcher Stadt er sitzt. Das läßt sich anhand der Vorwahl sofort erkennen und ich spare mir evtl. erhöhte Anfahrtskosten.


Ein verständlicher Wunsch. es ia aber zweifelhaft, ob es dazu einer Regulierung bedarf. Und wenn der Handwerker seine Mobilfunknummer, eine 0700er oder eine 0800/0190x/0900x angibt, erkennst Du auch nicht, wo er seinen Sitz hat.  Es sei denn, er gibt die Adresse an. Das kommt tatsächlich häufiger vor, als die RegTP ggf. glaubt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Gluko (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wohl, denken Mann, denken.... (als Tipp , warum gibt es wohl dieses Forum
> und wo wurden die meisten Beiträge geschrieben:  *Licht aufgehen wie Kronleuchter* )


@Gast,

scheinbar hast Du's nicht verstanden. Also langsam zum Mitdenken:
Ich hatte nicht das *Mehr* an Regulierung bei den "Mehrwertdiensten" kritisiert, sondern gefragt, warum im Fall der VoIP die Regulierung so sauer aufstößt.
Hätte die RegTP nämlich rechtzeitig auf viele Kritikpunkte gehört, wäre (vielleicht) der Markt nicht mit übermä0ig vielen halbseidenen "Mehrwertanbietern" gepflastert.
Melde Dich einfach, falls Du noch etwas genauer erläutert haben möchtest. Gebe Dir gerne noch einen Denkanstoß, damit Dir auch ein Kronleuchter aufgeht.  

@drboe
Das entspricht meinem Vorschlag, den VoIP-Nutzern eine festnetzunabhängige Vorwahl zuzuteilen. Dann spiegelt man wenigstens keine Ortsgebundenheit vor, wo keine ist. Käme dann den von Dir angeführten Vorwahlnummern gleich.
Bei Web.de klappt das ja auch mit der "01212".

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

@Gluko 

danke für die "Belehrung" aber begriffen  hast du nur sehr wenig, das   mehr an Regulierung 
bei den Mehrwertdiensten kommt nicht von der RegTP, sondern  erfolgte durch eine  
mühsame  durchgesetzte  Gesetzesänderung mit unendlichen Hindernissen und Verwässerungen, 
die bis heute nur sehr unvollkommen und zögerlich angewandt und umgesetzt wird.  

"denken Mann denken" 

.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 August 2004)

Bei einem eigenen Rufnummernblock bleibt aber noch eins seitens der RegTP sicherzustellen: *Das die VoIP Rufnummernbloecke genauso zu tarifieren sind wie Ortsnetzanschluesse*. Wird dies vergessen, bin ich fast sicher, dass die T-Com bald die Preise so gestaltet, dass Anrufer bei durch konkurrierenden VoIP Unternehmen betriebenen Anschluessen mehr zahlen als im Ortsnetz. Und damit einem Wechsel so viele Steine in den Weg legt wie moeglich, unter welchen fadenscheinigen Begruendungen auch immer. 

Ausserdem sehe ich nicht, warum es nicht moeglich sein sollte ( zumindest laengerfristig,  weil das Routing schwieriger wird), ggfs die Vergabe einer ortsgebundenen Rufnummer an den Wohnsitz des Benutzers zu koppeln, auch bei VoIP. 

Ach, und wo wir schon bei der Ueberregulierung von VoIP sind, hier noch ein interessanter Artikel der New York Times dazu, leider anmeldepflichtig, siehe  http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/23/technology/23wiretap.html 



			
				New York Times schrieb:
			
		

> *The Call Is Cheap. The Wiretap Is Extra.*
> 
> At first glance, it might seem like the simple extension of a standard tool in the fight against the bad guys.
> 
> ...



Bin ja mal gespannt, wann die RegTP da nachzieht.
Gr,
TSCN (der sehnsuechtig auf die 2MBit Kabelanbindung von Ish in Bonn wartet, um dem rosa Riesen kuendigen zu koennen)


----------



## Gluko (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Gluko
> 
> danke für die "Belehrung" aber begriffen  hast du nur sehr wenig, ...
> "denken Mann denken"


@ allwissender "Anonymus",

abgesehen Davon, dass ich Deine Agressivität nicht begreife, habe ich sehr wohl verstanden worum es geht: Das es Dir persönlich nicht passt, wenn hier jemand nachfragt. Gut, damit kann ich hervorragend leben.
Falls Du allerdings weiterhin erwarten solltest, dass ich auf Deine Äußerungen eingehe, dann mach Dich doch zuvor mal mit dem Sinn von Emoticons vertraut, dann bekommst Du vielleicht nicht gleich alles in den falschen Hals.
Außerdem habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage erhalten. Kommt da noch was von Dir?

"lesen Mann lesen"


So genug OT-Gelaber.


Hallo TSCN,

Tarifierung als Ortsnetz, im Bezug auf das "Angerufen werden"? Das wäre sicherlich sinnvoll.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

@Glukose 

ganz schön überheblich , sowas braucht das Forum (nicht) ....


.


----------



## Gluko (23 August 2004)

Traubenzucker schrieb:
			
		

> @Glukose
> ganz schön überheblich , sowas braucht das Forum (nicht) ....



Hallo Traubenzucker,

wer entscheidet das? Du?

Gruß
Gluko

P.S.: Wenn Du Dich registrieren lassen würdest, statt anonym rumzupöbeln, könnten wir das besser per PN besprechen. Glaube kaum, dass es diesem Thread gut tut, wenn Du unendlich so weitermachst.


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> [Wenn Du Dich registrieren lassen würdest, statt anonym rumzupöbeln,



Niemand wird hier gezwungen sich anzumelden, ich kann auch keine  Pöbelei erkennen.

tf

PS: es wird auch niemand gezwungen hier zu posten.....


----------



## Gluko (23 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ... Niemand wird hier gezwungen sich anzumelden, ich kann auch keine Pöbelei erkennen.



Hi technofreak,

war auch nur ein Vorschlag von mir, um persönliche Dinge aus dem Forum herauszuhalten 
und es nicht noch weiter eskalieren zu lassen. 8) 

Gruß und schönen Abend
Gluko

P.S.: Dann beende ich das hiermit.


----------

